

Boost VC Launches Bitcoin Fund and Accelerator Program - onbitcoins
http://onbitcoins.com/2013/05/25/boost-bitcoin-fund/

======
geuis
This is nothing but a spam site. Looking at the page and its just full of ads

~~~
gus_massa
It's only blogspam. It's just a copy the post from
[http://adamdraper.com/post/50416559002/the-boost-bitcoin-
fun...](http://adamdraper.com/post/50416559002/the-boost-bitcoin-fund) wrapped
in some ads.

From the guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a blog post
reports on something they found on another site, submit the latter."

